# Guess who turned 13 today?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie, the pom/chi. We've come such a long way, Gracie is very content these days even lets Leonard get away with stealing her treasured duckies, that's something that wouldn't have happened 3 years ago.
Good Girl Gracie, today we went to McDonald's and Gracie got a plain hamburger, something my mom used to do :wink:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope you enjoyed the burger Gracie!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks MollyMuiMa she did enjoy her burger. We got a kid's meal so there were apple slices and a few fries for everyone else.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You have come a long way with Gracie which is wonderful. :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: Gracie.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful. I am so glad you have been able to help Gracie fit into her new life with you. It is very special that you have her as a direct connection to your mom.


My mom is in her 80s and her mpoo Wolfie is only 5 so there may come a time when he is a member of our household. I hope we do as well with him as you have with Gracie if that day comes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Gracie! Great work with her, twyla


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow Gracie - 13 years old. Here's to many happy year ahead.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Gracie ! You look like you’re only 4 or 5, someone is taking real good care of you !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is good to hear that Gracie is so settled and happy on her 13th birthday - it is a testament to your patience and hard work.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Gracie!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday Gracie! Glad to hear you got to go to McDonalds!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, all and all a good day for Gracie, she even got a new Duckie.


----------

